# Door Opening Force



## Examiner (Oct 10, 2011)

I can find in the Code and the ADA 2010 standard the required force to open interior doors to be set at 5-lbs.  However, I cannot find, for the exterior doors, the force to open being less than 15-lbs occurring after an initial 30-lb to open.  Does an accessible entrance where the door swings out have a minimum force?  If so what is it and what code reference is it under?

Ref: 2006 IBC 1008.1.2 & Accessibility Codes 404.2.9


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 10, 2011)

2009 IBC

1008.1.3 Door opening force.

The force for pushing or pulling open interior swinging egress doors, other than fire doors , shall not exceed 5 pounds (22 N). For other swinging doors, as well as sliding and folding doors, the door latch shall release when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force. The door shall be set in motion when subjected to a 30-pound (133 N) force. The door shall swing to a full-open position when subjected to a 15-pound (67 N) force.

Other swinging doors would include accessible entrance doors


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2011)

2010 ADAAG

404.2.9 Door and Gate Opening Force. Fire doors shall have a minimum opening force allowable by the appropriate administrative authority. The force for pushing or pulling open a door or gate other than fire doors shall be as follows:

 1. Interior hinged doors and gates: 5 pounds (22.2 N) maximum.

 2. Sliding or folding doors: 5 pounds (22.2 N) maximum.

 These forces do not apply to the force required to retract latch bolts or disengage other devices that hold the door or gate in a closed position.

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2011)

ANSI A117.1-2003

404.2.8 Door-Opening Force. Fire doors shall have the minimum opening force allowable by the appropriate administrative authority. The force for pushing or pulling open doors other than fire doors shall be as follows:

1. Interior hinged door: 5.0 pounds (22.2 N) maximum

2. Sliding or folding door: 5.0 pounds (22.2 N) maximum

These forces do not apply to the force required to retract latch bolts or disengage other devices that hold the door in a closed position.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2011)

For those in CA

CBC 1005.1.3 Door opening force. The force for pushing or pulling open interior swinging egress doors, other than fire doors, shall not exceed 5 pounds. For other swinging doors, as well as sliding and folding doors, the door latch shall release when subjected to a I5-pound  force. The door shall be set in motion when subjected to a 30-pound force. The door shall swing to a full-open position when subjected to a IS-pound force.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like you have all the answers now!


----------



## Examiner (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes many responses.  It appears that as I had posted;  5-lbs for interior doors and for exterior exit/entrance doors 30-lbs to breaking the building's vacuum with 15-lbs on the door to complete opening the door.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

I am bringing this thread back to life because the search engine threads seem to like it BUT more importantly, it is an often overlooked but easily fixed violation.

So how do you determine this load?


----------



## fireguy (Jun 30, 2013)

NFPA 80

THE DOOR GAP GAUGE

DOOR PRESSURE GAUGE


----------

